# The enemy



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

what you see when you dont have a sling shot


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hahaha lol, i'v never shot a squirell, they're tough little buggers lol


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad you liked it John


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Is that a Red mate(looks like one but I can't make the color out in the pic correctly)? and are you in the UK? I'm pretty sure Reds have full protection here,just saying don't want anyone getting into trouble


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

No Sniper it is a grey, no reds where I am, sadly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Papa G said:


> No Sniper it is a grey, no reds where I am, sadly


Cool
Yeah here too you have to go north east and mostly Scotland to find them these days driven out of most of England, mainly by Greys carrying a virus fatal to Reds, so I read once.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

im never without my trusty natural....


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> No Sniper it is a grey, no reds where I am, sadly


Cool
Yeah here too you have to go north east and mostly Scotland to find them these days driven out of most of England, mainly by Greys carrying a virus fatal to Reds, so I read once.
[/quote]
_Squirrel parapoxvirus is the culprit, and the only good grey squirrel is a dead one, but don't worry lads im keeping a colony of reds protected and fed up here in the hills._







and i here news of the reds gaining immunity to the virus, fingers crossed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is part of the reason I like small slingshots. I always have one in my pocket ... usually just forget it is there. That squirrel looks like he was ready to jump into my cooking pot!!! Grey squirrels were introduced here on Vancouver Island by some twit. Now they are a problem in the city, but you get in a lot of trouble is you shoot one in the city. However, there is no limit and no closed season if you can find them out in the country.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Nom nom


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

got reds here my grandma feeds them i would not shoot them but i have thought about it many a time


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

lol! he's just laughing at you George. We'll get him mate don't you worry







. I would love to see the reds return to central Scotland. Such a beautiful animal. But I believe these little bastards excuse my French are far to aggressive for them to compete. So virus or no virus. I don't think there is a chance we'll see a red again papa g. So its our mission g-man to turn every grey we see into to a tasty snack. Mon the Reds lol!!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I have never shot a squirrel. The ones that live in my area live underground and are very difficult to spot. Saludos







.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I've killed them with a slingshot years past but do not like to hunt squirrels simply because they are not my favorite meat.. They are very tough creatures and if you hunt them use something that will put them down and shoot for vitals only.

I prefer rabbits and birds as my menu of slingshot prey, there are other's I'd like but not available here so I take what is in my environment.

Nico


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Formidonis Noctu said:


> No Sniper it is a grey, no reds where I am, sadly


Cool
Yeah here too you have to go north east and mostly Scotland to find them these days driven out of most of England, mainly by Greys carrying a virus fatal to Reds, so I read once.
[/quote]
_Squirrel parapoxvirus is the culprit, and the only good grey squirrel is a dead one, but don't worry lads im keeping a colony of reds protected and fed up here in the hills._







and i here news of the reds gaining immunity to the virus, fingers crossed.
[/quote]
That is so cool,nice one mate


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Aswell as the virus, Greys are able to consume and digest food a long time before it is ripe enough for the reds to eat. Poor little red seems to have the odds stacked against him, evolution dictates that grey should win, but that doesn't mean I'm going to let up air rifling for them! I am highly excited for the day I am confident enough in my shooting to crack a squrl on the bonce.

Last one I got with my air rifle was a bit mangy so rather than eat it I just lopped the tail off (for the trophy wall) (More like to keep tally of what I've killed, 2 rabbit's feet from one rabbit each, 3 squrl tails and some pigeon feathers!)
Anyway, lopped the tail off and it occured to me how they are almost identical to rats, but with bushy tails.

Look forward to having a few more for the stewpot.

Eddie.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> I have never shot a squirrel. The ones that live in my area live underground and are very difficult to spot. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


squirrel ? underground ? i think you mean rabbit lol


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

HopefulHunter said:


> Aswell as the virus, Greys are able to consume and digest food a long time before it is ripe enough for the reds to eat. Poor little red seems to have the odds stacked against him, evolution dictates that grey should win, but that doesn't mean I'm going to let up air rifling for them! I am highly excited for the day I am confident enough in my shooting to crack a squrl on the bonce.
> 
> Last one I got with my air rifle was a bit mangy so rather than eat it I just lopped the tail off (for the trophy wall) (More like to keep tally of what I've killed, 2 rabbit's feet from one rabbit each, 3 squrl tails and some pigeon feathers!)
> Anyway, lopped the tail off and it occured to me how they are almost identical to rats, but with bushy tails.
> ...


Hi Eddie, I don't know if you do much fishing but squirrel tales make great pike flies. Dry the little bugger out, Dye it any colour you like. I like red or orange. Tie it to a big old sea hook and your ready. I must warn you fly fishing for pike is addictive. Just wait for that first take







. I would look it up on YouTube. Cheers Brian


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha I am sure it is! My grandfather on my mother's side was a very VERY keen fly fisher. I recently was helping my grandmother tidy her garage and discovered 4 toolboxes tucked away in the corner. Being a woodworker and hoping to find some tools I could clean up and put back to use I was practically drooling as I dragged the chests into the light. Each and every one was full of feathers, hooks, and finished flies, literally thousands, probably more than ten thousand fishing flies in my grandmother's house. If he wasn't fishing with them, he was making them!

I just kept my tails because I find them fascinating, discovered my dad threw them on the bonfire once I'd left though!









Nevermind Eh!

Can't really use youtube, on mobile broadband with limited data









Eddie.


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

This is the perfect opportunity for you to learn a new skill and put your good old grandfather's flies to use. I could just imagine the look on your face when you opened those chests. It was my grandfather who showed me how to fish and now I'll pass it on to my little boy. Thanks for sharing. Cheers Brian


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have hit a Few Squirrels but never taken one down always getting a Body or Butt shot,
But head shot no luck yet but I have given a few sore butts LOL.


----------

